# The YOLO thread



## Aba Zappa (May 4, 2012)

For those of you that don't know YOLO means " you only live once." It started with some rap song or something like that and people have been using the crap out of it for silly situations. Like posting on facebook "up at 3 got class at 8 YOLO."

In parody of this me and my buddies have been thinking of the most insane times to say YOLO and it's gotten pretty funny so i figured i would bring the fun here too.

To start it of wit a few examples:

Smoking a cig while getting gas YOLO

Poking an ex on Facebook YOLO

Drinking jim jones' koolaid YOLO

Those are a few of my favorites keep it goin guys.


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 4, 2012)

Aba Zappa said:


> Poking an ex on Facebook YOLO


----------



## larissalurid (May 4, 2012)

Agh, I looked up the lyrics to that song once when everyone started saying that and told me what it was from. Just look at these lyrics...wow. 

"I'm the fu---in man, you don't get it do ya?
Type of money, everybody acting like they knew ya
Go uptown, new york city, b--ch
Some Spanish girls love me like I'm on Aventura
Tell Uncle Luke I'm out in Miami too
Clubbing hard, f---ing women, ain't much to do"

"We got Santa Margarita by the liter
She know even if I'm fu--in with her, I don't really need her, ohhh"

"Almost drowned in her p-ssy so I swam to her butt"


UHM....? And why do people enjoy listening to this again? lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (May 4, 2012)

larissalurid said:


> Agh, I looked up the lyrics to that song once when everyone started saying that and told me what it was from. Just look at these lyrics...wow.
> 
> "I'm the fu---in man, you don't get it do ya?
> Type of money, everybody acting like they knew ya
> ...



Apparently it's good music. I miss the 80's.


----------



## Aba Zappa (May 6, 2012)

i never actually heard the "song" i just assume it's terrible.


----------

